# Kribensis fry



## Travillion (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey y'all. 
My Krib pair just spawned about 50-75 fry (though there might be more, just can't see behind the rocks). I was hoping to receive some advice on growing the fry out. Should I keep them in there, separate them into a breeding net, or move them to a new tank? What foods should I feed them? Any information is appreciated. I actually had no intention of breeding, I was just recommended to get a pair of kribs instead of 2.0 or 0.2. And of course, now that I see all of the little fry, I want to keep them alive!
Thanks for your time,
Trav


----------

